# Misread Company Names



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

All of these are legitimate companies that didn't spend quite enough time 
considering how their on-line names might appear ... and be misread. These are not made up. read them ..misread them.. then Check them out yourself!

1. Who Represents is where you can find the name of the agent that 
represents any celebrity. Their Web site is www.whorepresents.com

2. Experts Exchange is a knowledge base where programmers can exchange advice and views at www.expertsexchange.com

3. Looking for a pen? Look no further than Pen Island at www.penisland.net

4. Need a therapist? Try Therapist Finder at www.therapistfinder.com

5. There's the Italian Power Generator company, www.powergenitalia.com

6. And don't forget the Mole Station Native Nursery in New South Wales, 
www.molestationnursery.com

7. If you're looking for IP computer software, there's always 
www.ipanywhere.com

8. The First Cumming Methodist Church Web site is www.cummingfirst.com

9. And the designers at Speed of Art await you at their wacky Web site, 
www.speedofart.com


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Powergenitalia is under construction....I dread to think! A friend of mine used to work for an American company called Euphony....it always made me chuckle!

H


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Another one for you:

Gas central heating anyone?

http://www.gasheating.co.uk


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

http://www.dogdied.co.uk


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> http://www.dogdied.co.uk


PMSL :lol:


----------

